# (now) Jinx kidded...pic added



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2010)

I feel so bad for her, she's just got such a befuddled look on her face and keeps coming to me for rubs and pets, as if to say, "Mom, I don't feel good".
This is her first time and she's making a gorgeous udder....
I'm so glad she waited for my day off, she's a little thing and I'm afraid she'll need help.
*crossing fingers*


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2010)

Good luck with the birth!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 12, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Hobby Farm (Feb 12, 2010)

Cute little Obe kids on the way, yeah!

Please keep us posted, and of course, PICS when available!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations, and hope it goes well. 

One of mine went into labor this afternoon, but she's certainly taking her time about it.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2010)

It's a girl!  All 6# of her is perfect....No assistance needed, either.


----------



## goat lady (Feb 12, 2010)

cutie. 
What kind is she?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2010)

Oberhasli....I think they're my favorite breed, but don't tell my Boers, Kiko, Nubs, Togg or Saanen X that I said that....


----------



## ()relics (Feb 12, 2010)

Very pretty little doeling...kind of a strange color pattern for a boer though....
OOps I guess I should read before I post....


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh so pretty Grats!!!!

Mossy Stone Farm Pygora's and Nubians


----------



## Bonner family farm (Feb 12, 2010)

She is so cute,


----------



## jlbpooh (Feb 12, 2010)

I love her coloration.


----------



## hoosiergal (Feb 12, 2010)

just beautiful


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 12, 2010)

Yay for Ober babies!!  Only a few more weeks until mine come.    Pictures like that make it hard to wait!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 12, 2010)

She looks like my buckling, only she has ears!

Too cute. She looks very proud of herself.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2010)

She is adorable! 

How much does an Oberhasli eat versus the other large dairy goats? Also, how much milk do they usually give?


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 12, 2010)

Very cute! 

I'm still waiting on my doe...think it will be tomorrow.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2010)

> How much does an Oberhasli eat versus the other large dairy goats? Also, how much milk do they usually give


They're not as 'large' as our other goats, or maybe I mean they're finer boned.  Our Nubs and Toggs outweigh them easy.

It's hard for me to say how much they eat, I feed them all at the same time in one long trough, and then they get whatever they can snarf down on the milk stand 2 x a day.

As far as milk, last year I milked one doe (Penny, who's due any day) and she really, for her size, produced a lot better than I'd expected.  

Jinx just started milking today (and she's not really diggin' it, )  Her udder's pretty congested and sore, bless her heart.  It doubled in size overnight.

I just don't have enough experience w/ milking Obs to feel qualified to have a real opinion, but I'd say Penny made more than the Nub FF's, but not quite as much as the Toggs....Roughly 6# per day.

 Jinx's mama has won a silver and a platinum "belle" production award for the amount of milk she makes from the OBA...so I'd say she should do quite well.


----------

